# Delete my account pls



## spike4evah (Jul 22, 2010)

Wether u delete accounts or not. PLS delete my account i want every trace of my account on the furaffinity site gone.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 22, 2010)

No.

Just leave.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 22, 2010)

Main site profiles cannot be deleted. You can, however, remove all your information from the control panel.

Also: Why all the angry face?


----------



## Zydala (Jul 23, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> Also: Why all the angry face?


 
Not to poke a hornet's nest but she's been harassing an artist on FA for a while now and this is sort of just the newest little tidbit of drama that's escaped from all of it. I know she'll probably get mad at me for saying all of that but she's already IMed my gf about this and has started stalking other people in the artist's circle on furcadia and stuff under alt accounts. Dunno where all this is all going.


----------



## Dread Husky (Jul 23, 2010)

Lobar said:


> No.
> 
> Just leave.


 
Agreed. _Gosh_, why do you people always want your account to get banned/deleted/locked/whatever for you to leave?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 23, 2010)

Dread Husky said:


> Agreed. _Gosh_, why do you people always want your account to get banned/deleted/locked/whatever for you to leave?


 
because bawwwwwwwww


----------



## Riv (Jul 23, 2010)

Dread Husky said:


> Agreed. _Gosh_, why do you people always want your account to get banned/deleted/locked/whatever for you to leave?


 
So they can make a thread like this one and get attention.


----------



## Willow (Jul 23, 2010)

Dread Husky said:


> Agreed. _Gosh_, why do you people always want your account to get banned/deleted/locked/whatever for you to leave?


 Attention whores naturally


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Attention whores naturally


 
Seriously someone here not long ago got banned from FA for evasion and the same crap the OP pulling off. (Not to mention an annoying attention whore)
You're the type of person that disgust me the most on many art sites.
Seriously aren't you going to take no for an answer? Use common sence, and just let it go.


----------



## Willow (Jul 23, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Seriously someone here not long ago got banned from FA for evasion and the same crap the OP pulling off. (Not to mention an annoying attention whore)
> You type of people is what disgust me the most.
> Can't you take no for an answer and use common sense.


 Are you directing this towards OP or everyone else in this thread?


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 23, 2010)

no. dont go.  we'll miss you.  :V


----------



## Enwon (Jul 23, 2010)

You know what the admins should do?
The admins should not ban OP or delete the account, and instead just leave him here as punishment for making a thread about it.


----------



## Morroke (Jul 23, 2010)

Screencapping your FA page now.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Are you directing this towards OP or everyone else in this thread?


 
OP - she was ban evading so she could keep stalking an artist and now she's saying that she's "leaving" FA because the artist is a "bitch" and wants everyone to know that she's leaving


----------



## RipfangDragon (Jul 23, 2010)

Just leave.  It's not hard.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 23, 2010)

RipfangDragon said:


> Just leave.  It's not hard.


 That's what she said.

But yeah, OP.  You can just not post, maybe...?


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Are you directing this towards OP or everyone else in this thread?



No just the OP considering Zydala just explained everything. It took me years just to get watches, just by commenting, faving, as well as drawing my own art to improve. Besides i'm not even popular anyway just happy with myself.


----------



## Willow (Jul 23, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> No just the OP considering Zydala just explained everything. It took me years just to get watches, just by commenting, faving, as well as drawing my own art to improve. Besides i'm not even popular anyway just happy with myself.


 This is true enough.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 23, 2010)

Zydala said:


> OP - she was ban evading so she could keep stalking an artist and now she's saying that she's "leaving" FA because the artist is a "bitch" and wants everyone to know that she's leaving



Wow someone really doesn't know when to give up, Is she also doing this on FA as well?


----------



## Zydala (Jul 23, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Wow someone really doesn't know when to give up, Is she also doing this on FA as well?


 
yeaaah unfortunately. she even imed my gf being like "TELL HER I'M LEAVING FA BUT DON'T TELL HER IT'S BECAUSE OF HER"

and one time she went to all her friend's pages and left this weird note being like "don't listen to her I'm not a stalker I just like her art!" but also insulting her?

it's weird


----------



## RipfangDragon (Jul 23, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Wow someone really doesn't know when to give up, Is she also doing this on FA as well?


She's also whining on deviantART about the issue too, to my understanding.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow i am not really surprised at all.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 23, 2010)

OP: Just leave and stop making a big ruckus over this...if you did harass someone as Zydala said, your account deserves to remain intact because you got caught red-handed.

Why am I not surprised she has not replied in her own thread yet?


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 23, 2010)

http://peppicatred.deviantart.com/



> i had to leave furaffinity cause of a bitch
> Thu Jul 22, 2010, 1:15 AM
> ~ohsugi aka Pez/rainbow. harassed me on supposebly stalking her to the point where i had to leave furaffinity.
> 
> ...



dramaaaaa


----------



## Corto (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey lady how about you stop being stupid and just log out and never come back? Or that's not dramatic enough?


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 23, 2010)

She's obviously looking for attention over something stupid..

Her favorite website is Facebook, so that probably explains everything.

_"Posted: April 14th, 2010 08:02 PM

Any insulting shouts here, will be removed. thx."_

Here she says this but Zy finds she is harassing others, pot meet kettle much?


----------



## Gizgiz (Jul 23, 2010)

I just had to log in and comment on this...

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1577769/

"ive decided to use furaffinity again.  but i will have no contact with rainbow or her evil cronies.													"

Hah


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 23, 2010)

Why must some people generate drama wherever they go?


----------



## Smelge (Jul 23, 2010)

I think we should welcome her back.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 23, 2010)

Because it get's them attention just like this now banned person. 
Who is the prime example of attention whoring. (And downright disturbing levels of persistance)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/66248-The-Deadly-Wolves-All-Our-Life?highlight=Shadowconner
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/65338-Hello-Furries!?highlight=Shadowconner
http://forums.furaffinity.net/http:...5430-Conner-L.-Hemming?highlight=Shadowconner
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/65430-Conner-L.-Hemming?highlight=Shadowconner


----------



## RipfangDragon (Jul 23, 2010)

Gizgiz said:


> I just had to log in and comment on this...
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1577769/


That was fast.


----------



## Ben (Jul 23, 2010)

Glaice said:


> She's obviously looking for attention over something stupid..
> 
> Her favorite website is Facebook, so that probably explains everything.


 
This doesn't even begin to make sense.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 23, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I think we should welcome her back.


 
Considering after what she pulled off in this topic? I would'nt be surprised if she pulls another drama llama out.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 23, 2010)

I think something happened RL and she doesn't want anyone to know she had anything to do with furries, thats why she can't leave. but from everyone else's post it seems like she deserves to keep her account. :3


----------



## Carenath (Jul 23, 2010)

No, we don't do account deletions.


----------

